# Mens scents



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I need to add a few good mens scents . Any suggestions ?


Patty


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

I love Cool Water. My favorite men's scent hands down.

Sara


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Everyone seems to ask for Bay rum - but I've never done it. I like BB Cedar Saffron best.

Bethany


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I just did bay rum and i do like it.


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Of course, Bay rum is a favorite at our house. We don't tend to like cologne type scents though. Others DH (and I... since I'm the one who buys the soaps) like are:
Cinnamon, Sandalwood and Sandalwood Vanilla, Patchouli and OMH. Also some of the fruity scents do well like lime, lemon and orange. 

Bethany's Cedar Saffron is also a good men's scent. I have a couple bars left.

You know, one scent that I've read is very popular for men is Green Irish Tweed. So I purchased some. Not my favorite out of the bottle, but I'm very curious about how it would soap though.

Trisha


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Of the scents I carry men tend to buy Ocean breeze, Cool Water, Dragon Fire (dragon's blood), LemongrassSage, Apple Orchard, Lavender, Cedar Woods and Peppermint.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

you probably saw mine on the RA rant,
This is my 'Iron Man' I sell it in lotion and soap with black and blue clays. Hands down my best seller. Both men and women buy it like crazy
This is my working Man with corn meal for scrubby, aslo sells well in lotion


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine is Draakar, hands down and I just went back to Save-on-scents, and when I opened it was like...there you are nice to smell you back. I layer it with dark pinkish micas, very pretty and it's wonderful. It's my Morning Wood soap and lotion. Vicki


----------

